
Side Project: 1 Month, $10,000 - stevenkovar
http://blog.doddcaldwell.com/post/20238528691/how-my-side-project-generated-sales-and-66-000-unique
======
alain94040
As a former hiring manager, I looked at your 100 first templates, and I must
say that I don't like them. Yes, they look amazing and I would hire you to
design my site's CSS, but for a job seeker, they are distracting. I want to
see the job experience. I don't need special effects around "job experience",
I don't need fancy backgrounds which make it harder to read the information.

Sorry to be negative. Again, the designs are very cute, but not
"professional". My experience is limited to high-tech hiring.

~~~
beza1e1
Would you be impressed by more subtle qualities? Let's say a design with
special effects, but printed with a professional printer on thicker paper.
Maybe subtle effects like watermarks or micro embossing.

~~~
alexbowman
CVs are usually emailed and then printed on the office printer, so thicker
paper may be redundant.

What is incredibly useful is understanding how those in a hiring organization
read CVs, what they expect, and what they assume.

In terms of format: A lot of organisations, especially larger organisations
for roles at more senior levels, output their internal candidate profiles,
generated from internal systems, in landscape format. They will print a sent-
in portrait document in portrait, but what is internally generated is often in
landscape, with one left pane and one right pane. This spreads to computer-
based viewing: Widescreen monitors are also becoming common place in offices,
while laptop screens also tend towards a widescreen format. Why waste 2 large
borders on each side of the page in default Word setup, Word being the default
in large organisations.

I've never seen an externally sourced CV in landscape. Food for thought.
Creative, or practical?

Also remember that eyesight tends to deteriorate with age. As an applicant, if
the interviewer may be older, keep things legible.

------
joeld42
Hey just a free idea if anyone want to build it, I think a web app that
generated stylish resumes automatically from your LinkedIn profile would be
great. It could make watermarked ones for free preview and then charge you a
few bucks if you wanted to download a real one.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard "Well, my resume's a bit out of
date, but here's my linkedin.."

Also, if you are LinkedIn, you could do this.

~~~
samstave
This exists.

from linked in: <http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/>

There is another service (3rd party) that does this, but I can't recall the
URL...

~~~
fourspace
Looks like they may have just ripped off other designs:

<http://sampleresumetemplate.net/>

~~~
sc00ter
The resume image, but not the template.

------
dcaldwell
OP here. I wrote this blog post to help the community - to share what I've
learned and have done to get some traffic and have a fairly successful launch
of a side project. Most of the discussion on this thread has been around
resumes themselves and the business itself - which wasn't what my post was
about. This really drives home one of the points that I made in my original
post: Loft Resumes is polarizing. People seem to either love it or hate it.
For some reason people seem to be passionate about resumes.

All that said, I'm really appreciative of the suggestions that people have
shared both here and by email. I've learned a great deal from commenters on HN
in general (a few have inspired another venture I'm looking at starting...)
and appreciate the community, even though it can get a little harsh!

------
joshmlewis
I'll comment with another note, I love that this is coming out of Greenville.
I live here and have traveled to Boston, SF, Seattle, DC and others but
Greenville is up and coming. It's not too big but not too small. It's still
small enough to have a piece of the intimate south, but big enough to feel a
great part of the vibrant city.

It's also dirt cheap to live here compared to somewhere else. A 2-3 bedroom
apartment for downtown in the heart of everything will run less than 2k if you
find a good spot. Also access to CoWork is awesome like the OP was saying. You
can find out more about Greenville here, <http://thenextbig.co/>. All this to
say, if you want to kind of step out of the norm a bit and experience
something different but not leaving great talent Greenville is an awesome
place to be.

~~~
adgar
> It's also dirt cheap to live here compared to somewhere else. A 2-3 bedroom
> apartment for downtown in the heart of everything will run less than 2k if
> you find a good spot.

As an NYC resident who lives in Chelsea, I wept when I read this.

~~~
larrys
I have nothing against Greenville but the opportunity in NYC is well worth the
increase in rent and/or loss of space.

------
LiveTheDream
The templates look great, congrats on the success. How did you arrive at the
$99 price point?

Also: the submission title implies the project earned $10k in a month, but I
didn't see that in the blog post itself. Where did that number come from? Is
it accurate?

~~~
dcaldwell
Yes, we actually did better than that. I had tweeted about that so that's
where the number came from.

------
ErrantX
They look nice.

In my experience clean/light CV's are by far the best for almost every job -
particularly engineering jobs. The exception being designers.

What sort of CV's are you seeing come in?

I know quite a few HR types who will find a snazzy looking CV and instantly
demote it, on the basis that the sizzle is probably hiding some inadequacy
(this is not necessarily a bad marker in my experience).

It would be interesting to see if the investment in this pays off for the
candidate - whether the really high quality of the design flips it over that
danger marker.

~~~
dcaldwell
We've been surprised at the variety of professions coming in. There haven't
been any real trends yet - we've had everything from CFOs to college students
to marketers to folks in the legal field. We originally thought we'd see
mostly careers that had an appreciation for design but where the job seeker
wasn't necessarily a designer (like photographers or people in the music
industry) as well as marketers. I guess that goes to show you don't always
know your customer until you start selling

~~~
underwater
I'm not surprised you aren't seeing design types. A prebuilt template for that
kind of position would be and instant red flag. Not to mention a merely
"pretty" resume template would look bland amongst bespoke, polished portfolios
and resumes.

------
guynamedloren
I am amazed that this business works. I'm not saying it's a bad product, but
rather that there doesn't _appear_ to be much of a product market fit.

Here's why: the fields that would see value in creative resumes like these are
creativity driven fields - specifically graphic design, web development,
visual design, print design, frontend, etc. Creative resumes can be valuable
in these fields because they are a means to showcase relavent skills. If I'm
applying for a job as a graphic designer, I would be stupid not to take
advantage of the blank canvas that is a resume.

Concurrently, non design related fields likely do not see much value in a well
designed resume, simply because it is unimportant and irrelevant. Yeah, the
resume stands out from the pack, but surely this does not influence hiring
decisions? Surely whoever is reading these resumes is not impressed by a bit
of color and typography? Though I am probably being naive here - every little
bit helps, especially when there are hundreds or thousands of other resumes to
compete against.

So with that, if one assumes the highest demand for creative resumes is in
creative fields, then this is like selling ice to eskimos. Designers can - and
_should_ \- design their own creative resumes to market themselves.

But clearly I am wrong. So I wonder how well these resumes will convert?
Somebody should A/B test and report back :)

~~~
csytan
Just because someone is in a non-design field doesn't mean they don't
appreciate design. Even though two resumes might say the same thing in text,
the better designed one will convey important information more efficiently.

By standing out, you show your potential employer that you cared enough to
spent some time (or money) on trying to impress them.

~~~
lusr
While I completely agree with your point that a good design is important, I
hope there's nobody on a tight budget reading this and thinking "damn now I
have to spend $100 to keep up with the market".

My CV consistently receives praise. My secret? A standard Microsoft Word
template that I have never seen anybody else use despite reviewing plenty of
CVs myself :)

------
adambard
Whenever I see a story like this, I have my hopes dashed when it turns out
that the guy with the side project is just extremely talented.

Well done.

~~~
patio11
The psychology at work here is not unfamiliar to me. I once came up with lots
and lots of reasons why I could not ship things. Then I stopped and shipped
things. I suggest you ship things.

Life has brought me into contact with many folks who have side projects, for
many values of "side project" and many levels of success. "Raw talent"
explains very little of their difference from other people.

~~~
larrys
"for many values of "side project" and many levels of success. "Raw talent"
explains very little"

Agree. Same reason why many pretty girls (or handsome men) aren't married but
others with less obvious attributes are (and happily).

------
Katelyn
\- I can really see this type of service blowing up, once you find the right
product/market/fit.

\- The slider above-the-fold on the 'shop' tab distracts me from the rest of
the page. It wasn't intuitive to me that I could scroll down to begin
shopping.

\- A simple filter would be a great addition to the 'shop' page. It'd be nice
to filter by type (e.g business, creative, etc.), price or design (rustic,
elegant)

\- I wonder if you would see more sales if you tried a/b testing your pricing
model a bit. Is there a reason why you charge the extra $5.00 for edits? If
the shopper pays $99 to own the theme, shouldn't he be entitled to edit it as
much as he pleases?

\- You're looking for resume writers. Have you connected with Hagan Blount? I
believe he designs Infographic resumes. (<http://haganblount.com/resume>).
Some of your designs require users to highlight a quote, etc., and I wonder if
they could use help writing out these areas.

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks for the advice.

\- Any suggestions on how to make it intuitive to scroll down?

\- We've thought about filtering but we've honestly seen no trends in which
professions pick which designs - it's been all over the board.

\- The shopper doesn't own the theme. Due to the copyright agreements that we
have with the designers who created the resumes and the font foundries who
created the typefaces, we aren't able to release the source files to be
edited. Also, most folks don't have or can't use inDesign, which is what we
use to typeset the resumes. We've tried to keep the price of edits low at $5
as a service to our customers because in early testing, we came across this as
an objection. People need to revise their resumes or have different versions.
We wanted to reduce friction there. We obviously don't make money on this but
we just think it makes good business sense and is good customer service.

\- We don't want to get into writing resumes. Instead, we'd rather partner
with resume writers. They have a captive audience that's shown they're willing
to pay for resume services. We'd rather get referrals from them than compete
with them.

~~~
Katelyn
re: suggestions on how to make it intuitive to scroll down:

On the shop page: An anchor link that sits above-the-fold with a call-to-
action like "start shopping" or "browse designs" would probably make it more
intuitive. Anything that shows me a peak of what's below-the-fold would help.

Since the main slider occupies all of the above-the-fold real estate and has
its own horizontal navigation, I just assumed I was 'done' with the page once
I had scrolled through each slide.

------
phzbOx
Few questions:

1\. How did you manage to get all these awesome resume templates?! That's
fairly impressive for a one month project.. I could have had only one of them
and I would be proud!

2\. There's no talk about the 10,000$ in the blog.. where does it come from?
Is it 100 sales? Is it less but with more urgent need (For instance, clicking
"1 day" or "custom color").

3\. About the process of converting the html template to a pdf.. how does it
work and how good is it? For instance, is it a simple html->pdf which could
give ugly conversion or end-of-page text to be displayed wrongly on the next
page?

And as a suggestion, it'd be interesting to give a demo of the cv. For
instance, I'd enter my data, it'd show me the resume but with a clear "Demo"
written on each page of the pdf.. or something similar.

~~~
dcaldwell
1) The project wasn't 1 month. This is just what we did in the roughly 1 month
since we launched.

2) Yes, if you multiply the over 100 sales by our purchase price, we did over
$10,000.

3) We don't convert html to PDF. Customers pick a resume design, upload their
resume content (in Word or TXT or whatever,) and then we custom typeset it and
send them a PDF as a digital file. Our graphic artists are great at making
multiple pages look outstanding. There's also a revision process to make sure
it pleases the customer.

4) The demos are really the designs you see on the site. Since all of our
resumes are custom-typeset in inDesign by a graphic artist, we can't demo a
customer's actual resume until we go through the entire process.

~~~
beza1e1
I think you should market your manual process more aggressively. Generating
from templates is easy and cheap, but that a professional graphic artist is
doing it, makes quite a difference.

~~~
phzbOx
I agree. I had no idea it was custom made by a graphic designer.. that would
explain a lot more the 100$ cost and the fact that there's no demo.

------
InfinityX0
I just e-mailed this to them, but how they get regular sales leads is through
the Universities. The universities want to get their students jobs, and if you
have a real value-add service that will do that, they should have no problem
posting your link and being aware of you in their offices. Your startup should
be the first thing mentioned by their Career Development offices and resume
courses when students ask "how do I get a job?". It won't be easy to get in
front of all of them, but I bet you can get the ball rolling really fast with
this exceptional product.

~~~
macspoofing
I wouldn't recommend students pay $100 for a resume printing service.

~~~
dcaldwell
We actually don't print the resumes. We do the visual design.

~~~
jnbiche
Why is this getting downvoted? He's only describing what they do: the visual
design. Presumably, the customer prints the résumé. Is that correct,
dcaldwell?

~~~
dcaldwell
That's correct. Some people think we do the printing but we actually provide
the visual design service. We're considering adding a printing service down
the road. Even in doing our photo shoots for the site, we learned a lot about
what makes resumes look great in the printed format.

Right now, we send out 2 hi-resolution PDF files - 1 is for full bleed and 1
is for normal printouts on an office or home printer. That way the customer
has the option of how they wan to print out the resume.

~~~
jcc80
I'm curious if you found a local pro photographer or diy because the photos
look outstanding. They definitely provide a huge level of credibility from my
perspective.

~~~
dcaldwell
We used a local photographer. We provided a lot of direction the entire time
but he's also really good.

------
unoti
Those are the most beautiful and amazing resume layouts I've ever seen. You
have yourself a serious winner here!

~~~
bemmu
The site design itself is really beautiful too. Loft Resumes isn't the only
case where I've heard projects getting a lot of useful traffic from CSS
galleries.

While in my case (Candy Japan) I'm not sure if the possible improvement in
conversions would justify spending money on the design, I wonder if the side
benefit of getting listed in CSS galleries would make it worth it.

~~~
dcaldwell
We actually haven't gotten many orders directly from the CSS galleries. While
some designers do order our resumes, they aren't our primary target market
(many of them will design their own.)

From our standpoint, it helps out with getting some solid back links for SEO
purposes in the beginning and also helps from a referral standpoint. We also
just like seeing and spreading great design. We're kind of passionate about
that. Some designers will send the link to their non-designer friends because
they don't feel like doing it pro-bono for their friend and the money their
friend can pay just isn't worth it to create something from scratch.

However, if you have a product or service whose direct customer is designers,
then you might be able to get some conversions from the CSS galleries. Your's
could be this case.

------
justauser
Congratulations on the launch and the beautiful work you're producing. I'd
love to hear your feedback on the very popular discussion from a few days ago
here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3804134>) on Raganwald's blog, "I
don't hire unlucky people" (<http://raganwald.posterous.com/i-dont-hire-
unlucky-people>) . Specifically, I'm curious as to how much you as the creator
of this service think making a resume standout really helps an applicant
compared to a bland resume from a measurably more qualified candidate? Thanks!

A snippet from the blog... \--- “First, I stopped caring so much about little
things like how 'professionally' a resume was formatted or whether the cover
email had spelling mistakes. I realized that throwing people away because of a
spelling mistakes was really another way of discarding half the resumés
because you don’t want to work with unlucky people.”

“Wait,” said Oscar, “but surely all things being equal, the person who takes
the time to get the email right is better than the person who doesn’t?”

“Sure,” agreed Ernestine, “But all other things aren’t equal. What if the
email with the spelling mistake came from someone who’s really busy because
they’re talented and have a lot to do in their current position?” \---

~~~
dcaldwell
I read that post on Raganwald's blog the other day. I think there's a
difference in having a "professional" resume format in standard Word document
black and white and having a resume that's been designed by an artist. My
guess is that in that story, Ernestine would at least give a Loft Resume a
good look - sometimes that little bit is enough - you've stood out and gotten
noticed. That can be half the battle if an employer is looking through
hundreds of resumes.

------
readme
Looks like a beautiful site. However I was disappointed to see that nothing
about the 10k figure in the link title was mentioned in the article. I would
be very interested in another article if you'd be willing to detail your
revenue, expenses, profits, conversion rate, and such. I understand that is
sensitive data and you may not want to, but it can't hurt to ask.

Best of luck, and your resumes look beautiful.

------
dendory
I'm not sure why the focus here is that they gained that amount of revenue
inside of a month. Looking at their traffic chart it seems like the site was
never very popular until one specific date when they suddenly jumped to 20,000
users thanks to one highly successful promotion they did. So if anything this
is more about how fab.com was really good for them.

~~~
dpritchett
Because many of us would like to imagine we are five weeks away from being
part owners in a business pulling in over $100,000 a year.

------
sgdesign
I've got to say I'm amazed at the number of templates you have. It must've
taken quite a lot of total designer hours to create all these.

Any plans to code them and let people generate mini-sites from them? I could
see that doing pretty well too.

In any case the service and site looks great, congratulations!

~~~
ricardobeat
<http://zerp.ly> already covered that one :)

------
dominikb
Make it automated and mobile: build a beautiful CV from an iPhone app, pay via
in-app purchase and get 5 physical printouts delivered (also PDF in email and
HTML version hosted for sharing).

Your sales will jump from $10,000 to $100,000.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Why mobile? I'd much rather edit my résumé on a computer with a full keyboard.

~~~
dominikb
1\. You're a geek, you prefer computers. Random people who need help with CVs
don't see it that way. They take whatever they find.

2\. They find the app because it's cool to try and use. Websites are boring
and obstruct. Apps generate huge traction way faster. The in-app payments are
also easier for users, no credit card forms.

3\. Smartphones outsell computers by 20% every day.

4\. Once you find a way to make the interface great on a phone, you can
deliver to tablets easily.

Build future now. Change the pain to fun.

~~~
ErrantX
I think a CV is something you have more investment in; I don't think as many
people would be searching on their phones for an app... especially as writing
a CV generally happens on a PC.

You're more likely to be sitting in front of a word processor bleakly
wondering how to prep it up - and go do some Googling for CV tips...

~~~
dominikb
What's more likely - that you go to a resume builder website when your mate
recommends, or download an app? What would you recommend - a cool app, or a
website?

Apps are physical and cool. CVs should be fun to do. That's the future.
Assuming that the desktop is a primary device for people in 2012 is just
wrong. Also, CVs don't need to contain huge amounts of text; better keep it
simple.

~~~
calvin
You're right about apps being popular and continually growing in importance.

However, you're talking about a task (creating/updating a CV) that takes a lot
of manual work and editing. It could certainly be automated to a large extent
by grabbing existing information from LinkedIn or Facebook or wherever. But
when you get down to the details, there's a lot to write. That will never be
fun to do in an app.

I can't imagine people caring how "fun" a CV app/website is so long as it
helps them get the resume updated and get a new job.

~~~
dominikb
I agree. But we also thought it's not possible to cut video on a phone before
iPhone.

Look around, millions of people grab 1080p and cut on a pocket device. Not
just that, much more.

I was suggesting to be creative and think ahead. I am biased, but I believe it
would work great and bring revenue to the table fast.

------
andre
Are you producing the resumes manually? or do you have software that handles
it?

~~~
dcaldwell
We have graphic artists that custom typeset the resumes manually. There are 2
revision rounds included in each purchase (additional revisions/edits/versions
can be purchased) so there's back and forth with our artists.

~~~
underwater
You should mention his on your homepage. I assumed that the $99 got me a fill-
in-the-blank Word template. Having a designer do the heavy lifting and polish
sounds much more appealing. You could also easily upsell to editing and review
too.

------
adamtmca
I noticed you were using Shopify. You could probably add a lot to that $10,000
by selling a varient of your store's design on the Shopify theme store. It
looks awesome.

------
dglassan
Good read, congrats and thanks for sharing! Did you guys come up with all of
those resume designs yourself? Or did you have any outside help?

~~~
dcaldwell
Emory, my cofounder, designed the website and a few of the resumes. We
contracted with some really talented designers regionally and around the
country for the rest of the resumes. We didn't want to have the same look and
feel for all of them so we plan to continue to use a variety of great
designers.

~~~
toumhi
How did you go about finding these designers? I've had some success finding
correct designers on odesk, but it can be quite hard and time-consuming to
find a good fit (and it really depends on your budget, in your case you can
afford to hire expensive top-notch designers I guess).

------
MitziMoto
Love the idea, and your products look amazing. I've definitely got the site
bookmarked if (when?) I ever need to hit the job market again.

My only concern with these types of resumes is that I've heard stuff like this
can't be read by automated resume parsers used by some companies. I don't know
how true that really is, does anyone know?

~~~
dcaldwell
That's certainly been brought up to us before. We've run our resumes through
parsing software and they've actually performed well. We don't advertise that
because we haven't run every resume through every parser, so we can't say that
they perform as well as Text files. Our advice for folks who are submitting to
places where resume parsing software may be used is that they have a text
version of their resume on hand as well and then use the Loft Resume for
interviews and emails.

Most statistics show that 70% of jobs are found through personal networking,
while 30% are found through career boards (like Monster.com.) We feel like we
fit well with those 70%. However, even within the 30% of jobs that are found
through career boards, most of those end in an email and an interview. We
think a Loft Resume is a great way to stand out when job candidates do land
that interview.

------
sirwitti
thanks for the article. one thing that i didn't understand when coming to the
website was what to do.

choosing a design for example: i think many people won't understand that you
have to choose a design below the featured block.

a headline like "choose a design:" or something could increase your conversion
rates i guess.

nice project btw. have fun, witti

------
Tycho
Great stuff. I hope you earn more advertising/publicity from that blog post
than you earn copycats.

May I suggest that you add more single column resumes. Having multiple columns
and boxes etc. is something I associate with newsletters and magazine
articles. If I was shopping, I probably wouldn't buy one like that.

------
bill-nordwall
How about testimonials? The designs are fantastic, but I want to hear the
story of someone catching a recruiter's eye from one of these.

Figure out away to demonstrate social proof that your resumes are giving job-
seekers the edge they desperately need.

~~~
dcaldwell
We're working on that. We've just been live for a little over a month and are
still doing it as a side project. But, that's something we have planned.

------
acabal
Congratulations, great design and execution.

I'd be really interested to see how you phrased the emails you sent out to the
bloggers to get them to write about you, and what your success rate was.

~~~
dcaldwell
I'm thinking about doing another blog post about this specifically - how I
research and contact bloggers.

~~~
spung
Please do, this would be very helpful for myself and I'm sure others as well!

~~~
poopooface
Yes. This.

------
zeroonetwothree
The resumes are very attractive. However, in my experience looking at resumes
I put 0-1% of the weight on attractiveness. Maybe it's more useful for other
fields, however.

~~~
refurb
I could see such a resume getting a positive response in design related
professions, but in my field (biotech), it would get a negative response. The
immediate thought would be "why??"

------
reilly3000
It would have been great to have some retargeting advertising going the whole
time. It can be very cheap and makes people on average 70% more likely to
convert.

------
mgkimsal
Congrats on the launch. I remember you telling me about this over pizza a few
months ago (november? january? can't remember!) Great job on execution!

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks Michael. I remember that conversation and getting your feedback. Great
to hear from you!

------
RyOnLife
At Uber, we got a resume.txt from an engineering candidate once and thought it
was pretty awesome. It's the only resume that still sticks in my mind.

------
davidwparker
Congrats!

I think your designs are beautiful, and you're definitely fulfilling a need.
I'll be sending a link to those who I know are looking for a job.

------
sctechie
Nice article. I live right near greenville. Loved the link to
coworkgreenville, will check it out. =)

~~~
dcaldwell
Please do.

------
bobidden
Can I ask how you're doing the shadow background on the menu elements? It
looks gorgeous.

------
gtaylor
Congrats, Dodd. It's been a good few months for Co-Work.

------
adamio
Any feedback from users on how effective these are?

~~~
dcaldwell
We just launched about a month ago and have been doing our best to keep up
with orders so haven't had time to do proper surveys. That's certainly
something that we want to do in the near future. I think it would really help
from a marketing perspective - having some great success stories. I actually
got the idea for the business because a friend of mine hired a graphic artist
to design his resume and he ended up getting a ton of call and interest - many
of them saying that they were impressed with his designed resume.

------
Ew7Yb0zx33GC9JJ
Great idea. Glad it's working out. Best of luck!

------
vgurgov
congrats, great service! if you are considering video promotion, i'd suggest
to compare google tv with my service virool.com We are better and cheaper.
ping me and i will make you discount and give you some free credits. i can
also recommend few production companies in case you want to create nice and
inexpensive clip about your service.

~~~
vgurgov
also you should check out my friend's service ResumUp.com

------
wheelerwj
hey, congrats. That's like the perfect step by step for a launch.

Good Luck.

------
davmar
cool idea. and the layouts are gorgeous! good luck!

------
ktizo
Surely a resume should just consist of a screed of roughly formatted
plaintext.

Or is that just not enough for Catbert in the current economic climate?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
This tendency will keep growing and eventually an average resume will include
a 20 minute video with music and interviews with all your previous bosses and
co-workers; ending with fireworks that create the company logo and a bunch of
cheer leaders screaming your name.... and eventually companies will get tired
of it and just ask everyone to send _only_ a plain text version.

~~~
minikomi
Suddenly I see where LG is going with this technology:
[http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/124229-lg-begins-
mass...](http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/124229-lg-begins-mass-
production-of-flexible-plastic-e-ink-displays)

------
Radzell
I think the idea is great, but what really stands out is the execution. The
style the way it just works is why this idea could be huge congratz guys.

